# Son leaving for Iraq



## Tucsonred

I will be leaving Houston 4/20 driving to Ft. Benning, Ga. My son (his name is Stephen) is leaving from there on 4/27 bound for Iraq for 15 mos. I've tried not to show emtion on the phone with him..he does not need any more stress...leaving his wife and 3 children. Please keep him (and of course all of our service men & women)..in your prayers. As a mom, I am just scared to death!! My daughter in law and grandchildren will be here, so I'm sure I can stay pretty busy!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Let us know where we can send care pack's and we will get some together. I am sure we can put together some *2cool* stuff and get it to him. Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Tucsonred

Thank you very much sharkteeth! That is greatly appreciated!Will keep ya'll posted!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591

My son has completed his third tour, and it looks like he'll be going back for his fourth in August. Each time he's left it was hard. 

Your son knows how hard it is on you. He takes comfort in knowing he has a loving and caring family at home praying for he and his brothers. A letter a week from each family member eases his time while he's there. They sometimes will have access to email. Be sure he has all email address's correct in his address book.

My wife (whiteh20_princess) sent homemade chocolate chip cookies in disposable gladware several times. They're a hit.

We will keep him, and others, in our prayers.


----------



## scwine

*Prayers* *to keep your son safe are going up! *


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers to your son and the whole family !!
Special thanks for his service !!!

God Bless


----------



## Tucsonred

Well, that was a very emotional trip!! My son was suppose to leave on Sunday morning (4/27) but they didn't leave until late Monday night. Flew to Germany and on to Kuwait. He'll be in Kuwait for about another 10 days and on to Balad, Iraq. My daugtherinlaw and 2 grandchildren moved back here for the next 15 months. We'll keep each other busy!! LOL. 
I spoke to Stephen's CO, I really liked him a lot!! (and found out he drinks scotch!! I'll have a bottle waitin on him upon his return!!) The 1st Sgt Major advised that they told us 15 months so we won't be disappointed. They hope for 12 mos or less and they'll be home!! Of course we know how all this changes day to day!! I want to thank everyone for all the prayers!! And also, for those of you that have someone in the service, know that I also am keeping them in my prayers!! God Bless!!


----------



## The Machine

Will keep him and all the sevicemen and families on our daily prayers


----------



## Txfirenfish

God bless you and your son. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Team Buddhahead

He and all service people are in my prayers...My Nephew is there on his 3rd tour.....


----------



## Tucsonred

wow!! 3rd tour..and right back at ya with loads of prayer!


----------



## kim e cooper

GOD BLESS your son and all that are over there prayers up.


----------



## Captain Kyle

God bless your son. I would like to thank him personally for his service to this country.


----------

